# Comprare qualcosa da/a qualcuno



## FLYHOME

Salve a tutti, mi è venuto un dubbio che mai e poi mai mi era venuto prima:

se devo tradurre :

il mio capo ha comprato questa macchina da quella ditta che ha sede a Parigi .

che preposizione usereste proprio dopo acheter ?

Mon chef a acheté cette machine chez/de l'entreprise qui a siège à Paris !

Aidez-moi s'il vous plait ( scusate ma......nn ho programma che mi fa accenti corretti)


----------



## BASILARG

Salut:
On pourrait dire:
... cette machine dont l´entreprise a siège à Paris. 
Cou cou


----------



## DearPrudence

Puoi dire:

*Mon chef a acheté cette machine (voiture?) à cette société qui a son siège à Paris.

Mon chef a acheté cette machine (voiture?) à cette société dont le siège est à Paris.*


----------



## FLYHOME

Merci beaucoup ! 

Donc si je devais traduire en français la phrase suivante :

HO comprato questo dolce A lui..... 

Je pourrais seulement le traduire......:

Je lui a acheté un gateau 

???

Merci


----------



## Huginn

FLYHOME said:


> Merci beaucoup !
> 
> Donc si je devais traduire en français la phrase suivante :
> 
> HO comprato questo dolce A lui.....
> 
> Je pourrais seulement le traduire......:
> 
> Je lui a acheté un gateau
> 
> ???
> 
> Merci



_
Je lui *ai* acheté ce gâteau_.


----------

